# What now ?



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi girls, I got my 3rd BFN today.....I'm fine with it as I sorta expected it.

My nurse now wants me to try a nasal spray along with Gonal F and Ovitrelle. Has anyone tried this ? Thanks for reading


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was on all those drugs for my first IVF cycle?

Are you going straight in to another cycle then?

X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Well, about 2 hours after my BFN, AF arrived lol so have to wait until she clears off but then straight o to next cycle with IUI

How did u find the spray ? I've been on Gonal and Ovitrelle for 5 cycles.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

i had the nasel spray 4 times daily for 34 days then i had gonal f for 10 days then ovitrelle...i was fine with all them together,it was also my first cycle so had nothin to compare it to but i was grand...good luck hun

Jenna xx


----------

